

First Android L device Nexus 9 to launch tomorrow - esolyt
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jaymcgregor/2014/10/14/nexus-9-to-launch-tomorrow-and-will-be-the-first-device-to-run-android-l/

======
ck2
Nexus 6 size comparison to iphone6+

[http://i.imgur.com/YAXyzK7.png](http://i.imgur.com/YAXyzK7.png)

